# New wheel brush needed



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi guys and gals was wondering what you all use for wheels, my envy brush has died and also my ez brush snapped in half yesterday, both have lasted extremely well but now need replacements, I have been looking at the carbon collective detailing brushes but realistically only need the largest size one, also looked at the autofinesse hog hair brushes, I would rather have a paint brush style one with a large bristle area if possible for the faces if anyone has any ideas and the barrel brush I may replace with an ez one again, not keen on wheel woolies


----------



## Mythical (Sep 1, 2020)

Wheel Woolies aren't bad but I don't think you can beat the EZ brushes for barrels to be honest, I've also used the microfibre barrel brushes before and for me they didn't clean as well as my EZ brushes.

For the faces I like using the Meguiars Vera Angle Wheel Brush, but you can't go wrong with the autofinesse brushes IMO either, they work well if you have more intricate alloys.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah my new wheels have quite a few spokes and I always find the big face brushes miss quite a bit, that why i prefer the envy brushes but would like something a bit bigger to get the job done quicker


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

A selection of mine

From the top

Maguiars Supreme Large ( untested, but shedding bits before its even seen a wheel )

Gyeon Large

EZ Small

Wheel Woolie Small

For the barrels I use the Gyeon, it does a good job and holds a lot of suds.

For the small gap between the spokes I bought the Wheel Woolie, but it doesn't get right down in there, so switched to the EZ which works very well.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Cheers ill probably get the ez small as I don't think I really need the large one anymore, any ideas for a large envy style brush I can lay my hands on or I should i just get the carbon collective set


----------



## Sleper (May 27, 2015)

I have tried a few barrel brushes but what i find works best is a empty toilet paper tube flattened so it is like a half moon. Wrap in a micro towel and spray a little detailing spray on it. Turn the towel to a clean spot for each wheel and presto your barrels are clean. Works for me anyways my $.02


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Nobody thinking about the woolywormit? Wouldn't touch the EZ ones, just not safe on any form of sensitive alloys.

Why treat wheels differently to paint!!?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

atbalfour said:


> Nobody thinking about the woolywormit? Wouldn't touch the EZ ones, just not safe on any form of sensitive alloys.
> 
> Why treat wheels differently to paint!!?


Never had any issues with the ez brush, but am still looking as i need to get a couple of things so looking for a store I can get everything from


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Also been using EZ brushes for years without any issues whatsoever.
I use a microfibre wash mitt to do the wheel barrels if the wheel access is large enough, does a great job :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

To be fair their design is very effective and likely to cause no issues if you have more typical alloys - but there have been several threads on other forums, videos on YouTube (if I remember one was from Paul Dolden) that specifically advise against using them on sensitive finishes though.

I take the view that just because my paint is hard, coated and not easily marred it still doesn't make sense to take a bristled brush to it... safest method first. Maybe I'm just paranoid but same applies to my alloys. Added bonus with microfibre is the ability to hold shampoo.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

Not just because I sell them, but I’m yet to find more effective brushes than the wheel woolies range. 

Nor ones which last as long. I still have my original set which I got from a group buy on here possibly 10 - 12 years ago and organised by PJS


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

What's being classed as a "Sensitive" finish that the EZ brush causes problems with? I thought I'd used it on nearly every type of wheel I can think of and never had any issues with damaging so I am genuinely curious.

I could of course go and look for the video, but I like the conversation


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, tbh I was dead against the ez brushes but was convinced by someone that I know to try them ......I have black gloss alloys and a really small gap between the disc and alloys(380mm disc). Been using for 6 months and These are the only ones I’d use now. I also have wheel Wooleys which are Really good.
Regards
Paul


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Decided on the carbon collective brush set and also a new ez brush, the old one lasted ages and no issues with damaging wheels


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

*atbalfour*
I'm not the Lone Ranger then.
The EZ brushes are OK, but they marr. Most will not notice or worry. Use on painted wheel and barrels and that will open eyes.
Wheel woolies are OK and wrap a MF round to QD them.
Yet again ... "Treat ya wheels the same as panels". Can't go wrong then. Too easy to keep clean from there each wash.:thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

The EZ brushes do marr, If you took the wheel off especially if they are gloss black, you will see all the scratches


----------



## LDS (Aug 30, 2020)

I am currently looking at wheel brush options thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Bought a new brush on the basis of this thread and extremely pleased!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Bought a new brush on the basis of this thread and extremely pleased!


Which brush did you buy, I replaced mine for another ez brush


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

BrummyPete said:


> Which brush did you buy, I replaced mine for another ez brush


I bought one from ebay but it looks very like your ez one!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

The EZ Go is the one you want a one piece handle so no breaking, you can get a 40mm Boar's Hair detail brush, had my EZ 8 years...

#cyc

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/whee...Jdzj0D48Asc1IYNBoCgSUQAvD_BwE#page=1&top=0.5&

John Tht.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Titanium Htail said:


> The EZ Go is the one you want a one piece handle so no breaking, you can get a 40mm Boar's Hair detail brush, had my EZ 8 years...
> 
> #cyc
> 
> ...


Do you use the go on your wheels


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

The GO is strictly for wheel arches. It's too aggressive for alloys & even if you were to try on alloys, the muck it throws back at you makes it unusable for this purpose imo.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

nicks16v said:


> The EZ brushes do marr, If you took the wheel off especially if they are gloss black, you will see all the scratches


I have found the same. I am still happy to use the EZ brush but it does cause some marring on the sensitive black interiors. I never had (noticed?) any issues on my previous car's regular alloys.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2020)

EZ brushes are a must have, but I find myself using a cheap long noodle brush I got on alibaba and a shorter version Elite detailing sells as they are totally flexible and can also sneak inbetween my massive callipers and wheel which is a tiny space. That and they are dead soft. I can do the whole wheel with one brush, face, crevices and all, and they hold more soap so are more slippery and thus safer.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

DannyRS3 said:


> EZ brushes are a must have, but I find myself using a cheap long noodle brush I got on alibaba and a shorter version Elite detailing sells as they are totally flexible and can also sneak inbetween my massive callipers and wheel which is a tiny space. That and they are dead soft. I can do the whole wheel with one brush, face, crevices and all, and they hold more soap so are more slippery and thus safer.
> 
> View attachment 59535


V similar design to the Woolywormit, much cheaper but does not have as many 'noodles' on it and the whole thing is not quite as long. The sleeve on the WW can be detached and washed and the more robust rubber centre means that when you bend it, it stays, yet can be reverted back straight very easily. Worthy of the extra money IMO.

Some say they use it to do the whole wheel with, personally that'd slow me down too much. I use it as one of 3 or 4 wheel brushes and mitts in my bucket specifically for small gaps, behind my spokes and in those really annoying Audi/BMW ridges which are tricky to get at. This is much quicker to do those than with an angled wheel woolie.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

EZ for the barrels, detailing brush for the nuts and small gaps and the small vikan soft brush for the faces. That last one is the most recent addition and I've found it's helped quite a lot in terms of speed. The previous method just had the EZ brush and detailing brush, which gave good results but was time consuming.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

I got one of these, and for the price it's awesome! Works brilliantly in my PItA BMW wheels with M Brakes.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143669258835

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastacrx (Sep 23, 2012)

Deathstar said:


> I got one of these, and for the price it's awesome! Works brilliantly in my PItA BMW wheels with M Brakes.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143669258835
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about cleaning these? I use detailing brush but it's really difficult with these tight spots....









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## fullhauser (Aug 6, 2020)

EZ brushes all day long for me. Never had any issues with marring and last for ages!


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

My new favourite is the microfibre madness incredibrush. If you have large brakes then the flat version is best.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes do use my EZ Go on my newly powder coated grey rims, the Volvo has plenty of room between the brake disc which can be an issue.

I use home made wool for between the caliper and the rim, plus my 40 mm Boar's hair brush. 

AutoSmart do a good range just need a good barrel brush. Vikan

I only use shampoo to clean them now. Great information guys.

John Tht.


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

mastacrx said:


> What about cleaning these?


What you need for those is a pack of Valet Pro foam brushes.


----------



## mastacrx (Sep 23, 2012)

Just got the small EZ brush and unfortunately it won't fit between the small gap spokes. I'll use it on the bigger spaces anyways. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I’ve had those wheels
The only thing that really fits in between those spokes, is a foam paint brush for maintenance washes. (As blanco has said)

If you want a deep clean, then get a ‘teapot spout’ brush, and trim it with some scissors if required. But they are a bit harsh. 

I’ve heard good things about ‘test tube cleaning brushes’ but you can’t really tell what they’re like until you get them.


----------



## RoyW80 (Jan 20, 2013)

Mother-Goose said:


> EZ for the barrels, detailing brush for the nuts and small gaps and the small vikan soft brush for the faces. That last one is the most recent addition and I've found it's helped quite a lot in terms of speed. The previous method just had the EZ brush and detailing brush, which gave good results but was time consuming.


Which vikan brush do you use for the faces??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

This is the fella https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004JUG0DI


----------

